# Printer



## Yvan

Allo i am interested to buy a good printer for heat transfer i am looking for a wide format inkjet eco tank so far nothing is available any suggestion thank you


----------



## splathead

ET15000 is the least expensive large format printer.


----------



## petridish

A friend of mine has been using the et15000 and he told me that it is probably the best one from the price per quality ratio, point of view


----------

